# Potpomognuta oplodnja > Potpomognuta oplodnja > Zakoni o medicinski potpomognutoj oplodnji (MPO) >  Šolina MPO beba

## Shanti

I ovo nam ide u prilog, najnormalnije medijima ispričati da čekaju MPO bebu i tako razbijati eventualne predrasude! Bravo Šola!  :D 

http://www.index.hr/xmag/clanak/bivs...ac/442914.aspx

----------


## marči

svaka čast Šolama!

----------


## ina33

Hvala Šolama   :Heart:  !

----------


## aenea

Šole, bravo! :D 
ima netko njihov mejl?  :Grin:

----------


## Bebel

Neopisivo mi je drago da je konačno jedna javna osoba priznala da čeka bebu dobivenu uz pomoć MPO.
Ima njih još i žao mi je što osim ovog primjera nitko nije istupio javno.
Veliko im hvala.

----------


## Gabi

Svaka čast!!!   

 :Love:

----------


## sbonetic

Bravo Šola!!!!!

----------


## taca70

Svaka cast i cestitam. :D

----------


## maria71

:Love:   :Kiss:   :Kiss:   :Heart:  

svako dobro obitelji Šola !

----------


## bibi

Bravo!!  :Love:

----------


## Ameli

svaka čast na iskrenosti   :Kiss:   sretno!

----------


## lisa84

Svaka čast! Pravi sportski potez!

Puno sreće s... budućim reprezentativcem!   :Grin:

----------


## sretna35

*Nataša i Vlado*   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## marti_sk

Bravo i cestitam im   :Heart:

----------


## lilium

Bravo Šole  :D 
Sretno!!!
 :Heart:

----------


## Cannisa

Bravo Šola :D

----------


## ornela_m

Cestitam Solama na trudnoci i na otvorenosti. Svojim nesebicnim javnim istupanjem u ovako osjetljivom trenutku pokazali su na najljepsi moguci nacin upravo onu podrsku za kakvom vapi svaki pojedinac koji se osjeca prevarenim i  pokradenim ovim nesretnim zakonom.

Obitelji Sola zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta. Bravo i *hvala*.

----------


## pino

Bravo i hvala!!!  :Heart:

----------


## andream

Kupila sam danas Gloriju samo zbog njih i mogu samo reći , Nataša, bravo za iskrenost! 
Otvoreno je progovorila i o novom katastrofalnom zakonu.

----------


## Gost 1

> Svaka čast! Pravi sportski potez!


x

----------


## molu

Oduvijek mi je bi simpa. Sad mi je jako drag! Bravo Sole!  :Heart:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Baš sam ga vidjela u bolnici kad sam i ja bila u zadnjem postupku, 
bravo za hrabrost što su istupili u javnost :D  :D  :D

----------


## andream

> Baš sam ga vidjela u bolnici kad sam i ja bila u zadnjem postupku,


I ja, kad sam čekala na UZV bebe. Bio je tako neposredan i simpa, dao autogram jednoj pacijentici i još se smijao jer to radi na povijesti bolesti. A kad mu je mob zazvonio, rekao je spontano da se "radi na populacijskog politici", na sav glas. Ma legenda, nema šta...   :Smile:

----------


## mamma san

Bravo Šola!!! I čestitam!   :Smile:

----------


## Lorien

svaka im čast! i najiskrenije čestitke!!!

----------


## Kadauna

obitelji Šola HVALA I SRETNO   :Heart:

----------


## mia

Bravo Šole!  :D

----------


## MIJA 32

Bravo na javnom priznanju  :Naklon:  
Čestitke od srca  :Heart:

----------


## Jelena

Hvala Šole! Sportski!

----------


## ksena28

naježila sam se! *BRAVO VLADO I NATAŠA*

----------


## ivorka

Bravo Šole!!!

----------


## seni

cestitke!
a da jos novinarka glorije pise medicinski potpomognuta oplodnja,
a ne umjetna oplodnja, bilo bi jos bolje

----------


## pale

SVI SMO MI ŠOLA!  :Heart:

----------


## bucka

:Love:   za obitelj šola

----------


## adonisa

svaka čast!

----------


## melange

> Svaka čast! Pravi sportski potez!


x!  :Heart:

----------


## TeddyBearz

:Heart:

----------


## gričanka

*Šola*   :Klap:   :Klap:   :Klap:

----------


## ksena28

možda je ovo još jedan dobra prilika da naše celebrityje pozovemo da nam pomognu u borbi protiv ovog zakona, a ako ne ni to - možda da nam se priključe u medijskoj kampanji!   :Smile:

----------


## nina09

HVALA VAM!!! :D  :D  :D 
Sretno obitelji šola  :Heart:

----------


## Vali

*Šola*  :Klap:

----------


## nina1

bravo obitelj šola !!!  
 :Heart:

----------


## sundrops

cestitke obitelji Šola i sretno majci  :Heart:

----------


## mvrcelj

cestitke obitelji Sola!  :Klap:

----------


## mmaslacak

Čestitke, samo šteta da ga ne upitaše što misli o novom zakonu..?

----------


## Biene

Cestitamo i mi obitelji Sola i HVALA od   :Heart:

----------


## bublica3

> naježila sam se! *BRAVO VLADO I NATAŠA*



čestitke!!!  :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## bucka

> Čestitke, samo šteta da ga ne upitaše što misli o novom zakonu..?


njegova žena je ipak rekla nešto o njemu!  :Wink:

----------


## Lili75

hvala vam puno Nataša i Vlado!!!!

puno sreće u životu vam želim!!!!

----------


## bucka

ovo kaže Nataša Šola u Gloriji: "Pratim rasprave o novom zakonu o omjetnoj oplodnji i ne mogu se načuditi ljudima koji nekima uskraćuju pravo na to najveće veselje u životu."

----------


## darci

čestitam Šolama  :D  :D

----------


## malenaleo

Ima dosta beba poznatih iz MPO postupaka. I beba Ivane Banfić je također MPO beba s VV-a

----------


## RuzicaSB

> Cestitam Solama na trudnoci i na otvorenosti. Svojim nesebicnim javnim istupanjem u ovako osjetljivom trenutku pokazali su na najljepsi moguci nacin upravo onu podrsku za kakvom vapi svaki pojedinac koji se osjeca prevarenim i  pokradenim ovim nesretnim zakonom.
> 
> Obitelji Sola zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta. Bravo i *hvala*.


x   :Naklon:

----------


## Isabel

> Cestitam Solama na trudnoci i na otvorenosti. Svojim nesebicnim javnim istupanjem u ovako osjetljivom trenutku pokazali su na najljepsi moguci nacin upravo onu podrsku za kakvom vapi svaki pojedinac koji se osjeca prevarenim i  pokradenim ovim nesretnim zakonom.
> 
> Obitelji Sola zelim svu srecu ovoga svijeta. Bravo i *hvala*.


Hvala vam!!
 :Love:

----------


## fritulica1

:Heart:

----------


## Koke

:D

----------


## vikki

:Klap:

----------


## Brunda

Obitelji Šola   :Klap:   :Heart:

----------


## TWEETY77

Bravo za obitelj Sola!!!!!!  :Heart:

----------


## morag4444

Svaka čast i čestitke!

----------


## ina33

Izašli su i u novoj Gloriji, s citatom, oprilike, da pozorno prate rasprave o novom zakonu i da ne mogu razumjeti tko to ljudima želi onemogućiti ono najdragocjenije, ma, hvala   :Heart:  !

U Novom listu od vikenda Mani Gotovac, na pitanje koji je najvrjedniji ljudski izum odgovara potpomognuta oplodnja jer pomaže stvoriti život   :Heart: !

Mislim da se stvarno javnost i celebrityji stavljaju na stranu contra ovako drakonskog zakona koji cijelu stvar onemogućava.

----------


## Blekonja

čestitke od   :Heart:

----------


## ZO

čestitam   :Heart:  i hvala

----------


## Bebel

Čestitam sretnoj obitelji:

http://www.24sata.hr/show/vlado-sola...a-maxa/148847/

Hvala im što su opet naglasili da je zakon loš.

----------


## Jelena

Čestitke! Čula sam jutros na radiju i baš me razveselilo  :D

----------


## ornela_m

Divno... i kao sto napisah prije par dana na vijest o dolasku jedne druge dugo zeljene bebe, i malom Maxu zelim da ga prate sreca, zdravlje i ljubav ravne zelji koja je prethodila njegovom rodjenju. Cestitke mami, tati i velikoj sestri, ali i malenom djecaku cestitke - na odabiru obitelji kojoj ce doci    :Smile:

----------


## pino

prekrasno! Bas mi je drago i neka je sa srecom!   :Heart:

----------


## iva_luca

:Zaljubljen:  Iskrene čestitke Šolama a malom Maxu jedna mala želja: neka ga u životu prate sreća i zdravlje!

----------


## ina33

> Čestitam sretnoj obitelji:
> 
> Hvala im što su opet naglasili da je zakon loš.


x

----------


## BHany

Čine se zaista divna obitelj   :Smile:  

Čestitke i dobrodošlica Maxu   :Heart:  

Naravno i hvala...Nataša i Vlado...svaka takva osuda, koju izgovore oni čiji glas dopire do puno ljudi...znači neprocjenjivo   :Heart:

----------


## Tibi

Bravo Šole   :Klap:  
Čestitam i od srca želim dobrodošlicu Maxu i da se mama čim prije oporavi i stigne doma sa bebicom   :Heart:  
Hvala im za javni istup i osudu diskriminirajućeg zakona

----------


## wewa

Cestitam im na bebici Maxu!  :D 
Hvala sto progovaraju i u ime anonimnih zrtava Zakona!

----------


## bublica3

Čestitke Šolama  :D  :D  :D  ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

----------


## kiara79

Bravo Šola!!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D čestitke roditeljima...  :Smile:

----------


## Kosjenka

Čestitke Šolama!

----------


## MIJA 32

čestitke od srca  :Smile:

----------


## Mali Mimi

Čestitam :D

----------


## sretna35

Čestitke od srca   :Heart:   za dolazak malog Maxa u obitelj!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!

Puno hvala što se s nama i što javno govorite   :Love:  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## kika83

Čestitam :D

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Dobro došao Max i čestitke mami i tati   :Heart:

----------


## crvenkapica77

cestitam   Šolama!!!!!!! :D  :D  :D  :D  bravo :D  :D  :D

----------

